# Bose media player DVD disk problem



## countryside (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi, I am not sure if anyone is able to advise me. I have a BOSE media player which I play my DVD's through which links up to the TV to give good sound through external speakers. I have put a DVD disk in and it has got stuck! It made a bit of a funny clicking sound, but when I press eject it says in the digital display....reading disk. It stays like that for about 30 secs and then switches off. I cannot get the disk out. DO you recko I have to take it to a BOSE specialist repair place?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

normally there is a tiny hole in the front of the tray that holds the DVD.

believe you shove a needle into it and it will unlatch. just be gentle and don't force it


----------



## countryside (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks wacor, have looked, no hole there at all but believe it or not the drawer opened after it was switched off overnight. Now the problem is when watching a DVD all of a suuden half way through or so the sound still plays but the picture disapears! Very strange, it happens on majority of my DVD's1 I must say I am not impressed with BOSE. It was not cheap and I thought I was getting quality. It's only two years old.
Thanks for your help in this matter.


----------

